# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  31/12/2006 @ Μαντρα αττικης @ 14:00-18:00 @ Paintball @

## POSEIDON

Καλησπέρα παιδιά απ ότι θυμάμαι έχουμε καιρό να αφήσουμε τα mouse τα link και τις ταράτσες και να πάμε να παίξουμε κανένα αγώνα paintball!!!Ψήνεστε να κανονίσουμε , να μαζευτούμε και να πάμε?

----------


## jamesbond

εγώ μέσα μαζί με 2-3 άτομα που θα φέρω minimum

----------


## bandit

μεσα αλλα πειτε πότε και που....  ::

----------


## drone

Μεσα και εγω!!!
Που και πότε??

----------


## tristanos

μέσα και εγώ

αν κανονίσετε μπορεί να φέρω και άλλα άτομα

----------


## POSEIDON

Λοιπον για να κανω μια ανασκοπηση να δουμε ποσοι ειμαστε μεχρι στιγμης

1)POSEIDON 
2)Αντρεας + 4 ατομα
3)Seifer
4)commando
5)codeoner + 1
6)upliftingman20 + 1
7)nuke
 :: lag man
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ρε παιδια αντε ελατε να μαζεφτουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

παρον και εγω με 1-2 ατομα ακομα! 

που θα γινει και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει? ΑΠο ρουχα/εξοπλισμο τι χρειαζεται?

----------


## POSEIDON

Αντρεα θα κοστισει περοιπου 30 ευρω ο εξοπλισμος που θα αποτελειται απο το οπλο με 200 χρωματοσφερες κατι προστατευτηκα και την μασκα




Για το που και ποτε θα παρακουλα να αρησετε να λετε ποτε μπορει ο καθενας για να βγαλουμε καμοια ακρη

----------


## andreas

> Αντρεα θα κοστισει περοιπου 30 ευρω ο εξοπλισμος που θα αποτελειται απο το οπλο με 200 χρωματοσφερες κατι προστατευτηκα και την μασκα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για το που και ποτε θα παρακουλα να αρησετε να λετε ποτε μπορει ο καθενας για να βγαλουμε καμοια ακρη


απο ρουχα τι θελει???

Προτεινω σαβατοκυριακο, και οχι 6-7-8 που νομιζω ειναι τριημερο και θα λειπουν αρκετοι! 

Την τριτη μπορουμε ? λολ

----------


## POSEIDON

Απο ρουχα οτι νομιζεις οτι θα ειναι ποιο ανετα για σενα 
αν νομιζεις οτι με το κουστουμι θα κανεις καλο erping ελα με το κουστουμι αχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::  εγο λεω να παμε κανα Σαββατοκυριακο η αμα ειναι να παμε καθημερηνη να παμε πρωτου ανοιξουν τα σχολεια :S:S

----------


## andreas

> Απο ρουχα οτι νομιζεις οτι θα ειναι ποιο ανετα για σενα 
> αν νομιζεις οτι με το κουστουμι θα κανεις καλο erping ελα με το κουστουμι αχαχαχαχαχαχα     εγο λεω να παμε κανα Σαββατοκυριακο η αμα ειναι να παμε καθημερηνη να παμε πρωτου ανοιξουν τα σχολεια :S:S


υπαρχει κοσμος που δουλευει!! χαχα

Αμα ερθω με μπλουζα και φαω το μπαλακι θα τσουξει το κορμακι μου! Να φορεσω 5-6 μπλουζες?  :: 
Εκει θα μας δωστουν τιποτα (απο ρουχα)??? 

Σορρυ που ρωταω αλλα δεν εχω ξανακανει και φοβαμαι οτι αμα σκασω με το σατεν θα το τσαλακωσω! λολ  ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

τι να σου πω 
παντως βαλε καμια φορμα και καμια μπλουζα παραπανω
αλλα ο,τι και να φορεσει καποιος 100% ενα τσουξιμο θα το νιωσει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Seifer

Γκαηζ καουντ μη ιν!!!
Αλλα που θα γίνει ; Το καλύτερο θα ήταν το μέρος να είναι κατι σα τη dust2
ή pool
 ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

chriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!!!!!
μην με μετρησετε... ακομα  ::   ::

----------


## codeoner

Και εγω μεσα!!!Δεν εχω κανει ποτε αλλα παντα ηθελα να κανω.σε ποια περιοχη γινεται?εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι με αποστολες (σημαιες) και εχει και διαιτητη για να σε βγαζει εξω!
μετρα και εμενα μεσα!προς το τελος των γιορτων ομως...

----------


## tristanos

Να δώσω μερικές πληροφορίες
Για την πίστα που πηγαν εδώ τα παιδιά κάπου στην βαρυμπόμπη

Πήγαμε και εμείς πριν από ένα μήνα

Η πίστα είναι αρκετά καλή
με μήκος περίπου 60-70 μέτρα
και πλάτος περίπου 40
έχει τρία επίπεδα
ένα λόφο
ένα πλάτωμα
και ένα ποτάμι

παίζουμε σημαίεσ

μια ομάδα άμυνα μια επίθεση να πάρει την σημαία
10 λεπτα το κάθε παιχνιδι
μετά βγαίνουμε ΄καθαριζόμαστε κανα 15 λεπτο και ξαναμπαίνουμε αλλάζοντασ θέσεις

Η τιμή είναι 32 ευρω για 4 ώρεσ περίπου εκτός από καθημεριμνή που είναι όλη μέρα
Σου δίνουν όπλο, φόρμα, μάσκα και 200 σφαίρεσ
για 10 παιχνίδια χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω σφαίρεσ οι οποίεσ οι 100 κοστίζουν περίπου 5 €

Το παιχνίδι είναι καλό και πολύ κουραστικό
αν αρχίσετε να τρέχετε από την αρχή στο τρίτο παιχνίδι θα σα πάρουν με οξυγόνο
Αυτά

πείτε μου πότε θα το κάνετε για να φέρω κόσμο

----------


## ice

παιδες βαρυμποπμε ειναι πολυ καλη . Χρονια επαιζα σε αυτην και μου αρεσει πολυ.
Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω και εγω .

Καλη διασκεδαση

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια πρωτεινω να λετε ποτε μπορει ο Καθενας 
κανω την αρχη και πρωτηνω στις 29 του μηνα(παρασκευη) η 30 του μηνα (σαββατο)


περειμενω προτασεις....

----------


## codeoner

οχιιιιιιιιιι!30 του μηνα παιζω σε ενα παρτυ και πρεπει να το οργανωσω κιολας γιατι εμαι στουσ διοργανωτες...
ας το κανουμε το αλλο σαββατο μετα την πρωτοχρονια (λογικα 6 του μηνα)\καλα ειναι πιστευω!σχετικα καλη και η τιμη  :: 
ελπιζω να μην τησ παιρνει τις μπαλες ο αερας η να ειναι σταβοοκανα τα οπλα για να μη τους πετυχαινουμε!

----------


## POSEIDON

χμμμμμμμ....
οι υπολυποι ποτε μπορειτε?

----------


## andreas

οχι 6 ! ειναι τριημερο και θα λειπουμε εκτος!! 
μετα τις 6 οποτε θελετε

----------


## POSEIDON

εεε μετα τις 6 αρχιζει και το σχολειο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## codeoner

χααχαχαχαχ πριν της 6?ας μη γινει σουκου, να κατσουμε μεσα και οτι ωρα θελουμε!εχω κ αλο ενα ατομο (θα ειναι και ευκολος στοχος )  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

εεεεεεε?τι λες ρε codeoner?

----------


## codeoner

σουκου = σαββατοκυριακο, εννοω πριν απο τις 6!την πεμπτη ξερωγω....




> Η τιμή είναι 32 ευρω για 4 ώρεσ περίπου εκτός από καθημεριμνή που είναι όλη μέρα
> Σου δίνουν όπλο, φόρμα, μάσκα και 200 σφαίρεσ


αυτο εννοω οση ωρα θελουμε...

----------


## POSEIDON

ναι συμφωνω και εγω οτι θα ειναι καλη ιδεα να γινει πριν τις 6 και να ειναι καθημερινη 



αλλα με προβληματιζει που δεν απανταει κανενας αλλος  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

καθημερινη δεν μπορω , οποτε μην μας υπολογιζετε  ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

εεεε καθημερινη δεν μπορει καποιος , σαββατοκιριακο δεν μπορει καποιος αλλος...



τι προτεινετε?  ::   ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

καλυτερα παντως να πεις εσυ μια ημερομηνια και μετα να πουμε αν μπορουμε ή οχι και να το ρυθμισουμε. ετσι ποτε δεν καταφεραμε να το κανονισουμε. ο καθενας απλως λεει ποτε τον βολευει και δεν προσπαθει να κανονισει το προγραμμα του ωστε να καταφερει να ερθει οταν εχει κανονιστει
[if u know what i mean γιατι το ειπα και καπως παραξενα  ::   ::  ]

----------


## POSEIDON

Μεγαλε δικιο εχεις και ειχα πει να το κανουμε στις 29 η στης 30 αυτου του μηνα

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Μεγαλε δικιο εχεις και ειχα πει να το κανουμε στις 29 η στης 30 αυτου του μηνα


lol ναι τωρα το θυμηθηκα  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

30 πιστευω ειναι καλη ημερομηνια!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

μεσα..... πλην Παρνηθας

----------


## POSEIDON

Ωραια κι εγω συμφωνω και με την ημερομινια και με το να μην παμε στην Παρνηθα 

Εδω μπορειτε να ενημεροθειτε για καθε μια απ της πιστες 
http://www.pbscenario.gr/fields.php


εγω πρωτεινω να παμε στη πιστα που ειναι στην Μανδρα αττικης

----------


## commando

> Ωραια κι εγω συμφωνω και με την ημερομινια και με το να μην παμε στην Παρνηθα 
> 
> Εδω μπορειτε να ενημεροθειτε για καθε μια απ της πιστες 
> http://www.pbscenario.gr/fields.php
> 
> 
> εγω πρωτεινω να παμε στη πιστα που ειναι στην Μανδρα αττικης


αυτοι ειναι καινουργιοι ελπιζω ναναι καλοι....αλλα μεσα ...
εναλλακτικα Κορωπι η Μεγαλο Πευκο...

----------


## POSEIDON

Για πειτε μια τελεφταια φορα ποια θα ερθουν και ποσους θα φερουν ...
για να δουμε αν θα παμε η αδικα χανουμε τον χρονο μας  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


Ξεχασα να σας πω οτι σε περιπτωση που παμε στην πιστα στην Μανδρα αττικης και δεν εχουμε συμπληροση ικανο αριθμο παικτων για να χωριστουμε σε 2 ομαδες μπορουμε να τους το πουμε απο ποιο πριν και να παιξουμε εμεις σε μια ομαδα και εκι να μας εχουν αλλη ομαδα 

συμφωνει κανεις με αυτη την αποψη?

----------


## andreas

Για 30 του μηνα ειμαστε μεσα 3 ατομα! 
Ανεξαρτητου σημειου , διαλεξτε οσοι ξερετε καλυτερα...

----------


## codeoner

σορρυ παιδια....30 δεν μπορω οπως ειπα παιζω σε ενα παρτυ και πρεπει να το στησω κιολας...ελπιζω να κανουμε και αλλη φορα και να μπορεσω να συμμετεχω!μπορεισ παντως να κανεις και το αλλο! να πεις 2 ημερομηνιες και να δεις σε ποια μαζεβονται οι περισσοτεροι!

----------


## apari

Χρονια Πολλά σε όλους.
Επειδή έλαβα ένα pm για να συμετάσχω (ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση Poseidon) να ενημερώσω ότι ψήνομαι με τρέλα ... αλλά αυτό τον καιρό φυλάω τα σύνορα της Μυτιλήνης για τον Ελληνικό Στρατό. 
Οποτε το καλή διασκέδαση σε όσους πάτε ... και μην στενοχωριέστε για μένα ... σημαδεύω τούρκους.

----------


## POSEIDON

κριμα apari που θα το χασεις αλλα οταν με το καλο απολυθεις θα ωργανοσουμε ενα για την party σου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lacbil

guys κι εγώ γουστάρω αλλά για μετά 30...

----------


## POSEIDON

Λοιπον παιδια αμα ειναι να μην το κανουμε στις 30 και να το κανουμε στις 6 η στης 7 


αλλα για να γινει αυτο θα πρεπει να πειτε ποιοι μπορειτε την μια ημερομινια και ποιοι την αλλη 

αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## codeoner

εγω θα ελεγα Παρασκευη 5...αλιως, δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος!και να ανοιξουν τα σχολεια, υπαρχει σαββατοκυριακο!για 6-7 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι κατι λεμε για Ναυπλιο...οποτε μπορει να λειπω...αν χρειαστουν ατομα, μπορω να μαζεψω καμποσους...

----------


## andreas

βαλτε ενα poll με 3-4 ημερομηνιες να τελειωνουμε!

----------


## POSEIDON

οκ! μπειτε να ψηφησετε

----------


## andreas

για σαββατο 30/12 γιναμε 4 απο 3!!! 


για παμεεεεεεεε

----------


## POSEIDON

Ε οχι ρε παιδια αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον ακομα και η ψηφοφορια ισοπαλια εδειξε


Αντρεα codeoner και commando μπορειτε για Κυριακη?

----------


## commando

> Γκαηζ καουντ μη ιν!!!
> Αλλα που θα γίνει ; Το καλύτερο θα ήταν το μέρος να είναι κατι σα τη dust2
> ή pool


τι ειπε το ατομο!
Θα υπαρχουν κ 3 ασυρματοι απο μενα οσοι ειναι στο team μου αν θελουν.

----------


## codeoner

31...λογικα μπορω αλλα ειναι παραμονη γαμωτο και θα ειμαι πτωμα απο την προηγουμενη και το βραδυ θα εχω ρεβεγιον...αστα...αν γινει μεσημερι κσερογω...θα προσπαθησω να ερθω.αλλα τετοια μερα δεν νομιζω να ερθει κανενας αλος μαζι μου..

----------


## POSEIDON

Ωραια αμα το κανουμε Κυριακη εχω βρει αλλα 5 ατομα που ψηνονται τρελα να ερθουν 


ελαααα δεν θελο δικεολογιεςςςς

----------


## andreas

παμε για κυριακηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## POSEIDON

οκ κυριοι αυριο περνω τηλεφωνο και κανω την κρατηση 
κατι τελεφταιο
1)τι ωρες προτηματε
2)θα πεξουμε μεταξυ μας η να τους πω να εχουν αλλη ομαδα εκι

----------


## andreas

> οκ κυριοι αυριο περνω τηλεφωνο και κανω την κρατηση 
> κατι τελεφταιο
> 1)τι ωρες προτηματε
> 2)θα πεξουμε μεταξυ μας η να τους πω να εχουν αλλη ομαδα εκι


1) μετα τις 10-11, οχι πολυ αργα γαιτι το βραδυ εχει εξοδο!
2) μεταξυ μας!!

----------


## codeoner

κυριακη μεσημερι!κατα τις μια...μαλον θα φερω και αλο ενα ατομο!μπορει και περισσοτερους

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια απ οτι βλεπω στην σελιδα 
http://www.risk-group.com/paintball/paintball_5.html

Η θα παμε απ της 10 μεχρι τις 2 ή απ της 2 μεχρι της 6
σκεφτειτε και πειτε μου για να το κλεισω την παρασκευη



Αλλα παιδια ειδα κατι που με ανυσηχει ... στην σελιδα γραφει οτι το λιγοτερο πρεπει να ειμαστε 18 ατομα , οταν θα τουσ παρο τηλεφωνο θα τους ρωτησω αν μπορεουμε να παμε εμεις(10-12 ατομα) αν πουν οχι προτεινω για εναλακτικη λυση την πιστα στο μεγαλο πευκο 
http://www.gpaintballparks.gr/

----------


## POSEIDON

ΟΚ παιδια εκανα την κρατηση 
την κυριακη απο της 14:00 εως 18:00
Στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να ημαστε εκι τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα ποιο νωρις για να παρουμε εξοπλισμο να μας εξηγησουνε πως θα παιξουμε και να αρχησουμε στις 14:00 ακριβως

ελπιζω να σας δω ολλους εκι  ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

ELEOS ειχαν σταματησει να ερχονται ειδοποιησεις για νεα ποστ ...

----------


## andreas

> ΟΚ παιδια εκανα την κρατηση 
> την κυριακη απο της 14:00 εως 18:00
> Στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να ημαστε εκι τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα ποιο νωρις για να παρουμε εξοπλισμο να μας εξηγησουνε πως θα παιξουμε και να αρχησουμε στις 14:00 ακριβως
> 
> ελπιζω να σας δω ολλους εκι


που παμε τελικα???? διευθυνση???

----------


## POSEIDON

Η πιστα ειναι στην μαντρα αττικης 
συμβουλευτητε αυτον το χαρτη για να ερθετε 


http://www.risk-group.com/paintball/_attikiodos.htm

αν καποιος πιστευει οτι δεν θα το βρει , η θελει καποιο τελεφωνο για καλο και για κακο μπορει να δει στην σελιδα το τηλεφωνο τους η να μου στειλει ενα pm και να του στειλω το κινητο μου[/img]

----------


## commando

Δεν βλεπω καλες οδηγιες που ακριβως απο Εθνικη οδο στριβουμε δεξια για Μανδρα μετα την ΤΟΥΟΤΑ?η πιο κατω?

----------


## POSEIDON

codeoner τελικα θα ερθεις? αν ναι και με ποσα ατομα?

----------


## upliftingman20

καλησπερα παιδια και χρονια πολλα! πρέπει να κλείσω θέση?μπορώ να έρθω,ή έχετε κλείσει,μαζι και ενα φιλαράκι ακομα?

----------


## POSEIDON

καλησπερα φιλαρακι και χρονια πολλα 
δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα μπορεις να ερθεις εσυ και ο φιλος σου(αμα φερεις και αλλους κανενα προβλημα  ::   ::   ::   ::  )διαβασε τα προιγουμενα posts για να δεις που και ποτε θα παμε

----------


## codeoner

και ποσο εχει?στου περαμματος λεει 30ευρω για ολη μερα και 15 αν ειναι για λιγες ορες...σε αυτο που θα παμε δεν λεει!αν σου ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο, πες μασ να ξερουμε!

----------


## POSEIDON

30 ευρο θα κοστισει αλλα ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα χρειαστουμε περισοτερες χρωματοσφαιρες οποτε κανα 10αρικο παραπανω

----------


## ektokseythra$

> 30 ευρο θα κοστισει αλλα ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα χρειαστουμε περισοτερες χρωματοσφαιρες οποτε κανα 10αρικο παραπανω


τουλαχισυον 20 ακομα,οχι 10 γιατι δεν θα θελετε να κανετε οικονομια, στο κατω κατω ας περισσεψουν!

----------


## nuke

να δώσω ένα tip γιατί την πρώτη φορά που πήγα κ εγώ την πάτησα..


πόσες ώρες παιχνιδιού κλείσατε? 14-18 απ'ότι διάβασα αλλά..

5 νυχτώνει και δεν θα βλέπετε τίποτα.Έχει φώτα το πεδίο?Αν ναι είναι κορυφή !

Αν πάλι όχι γιατί να πληρώσετε 4 ώρες παιχνιδιού για ουσιαστικά 2?

τα παραπάνω τα λέω γιατί και εμείς είχαμε κλείσει 14-18 με αποτέλεσμα γύρω στις 5 να τελειώσει το παιχνίδι μετά από λιγότερο από 2 ώρες παιχνιδιού καθώς όλο και κάποιος αργεί και δεν ξεκινάει η ενημέρωση για το πεδίο,για τα όπλα,για την προστασία σας.

Επιπλέον μετά από κάθε γύρο θα είναι ψόφιος ο καμένος που καπνίζει 1 πακέτο τη μέρα και αυτός που έχει να τρέξει από το γυμνάσιο όταν έπαιζε μπάλα οπότε θα περιμένετε μέχρι να συνέλθει..  ::  

Οι 4 ώρες είναι ώρες παιχνιδιού και όχι ενημέρωσης γι'αυτό καλό θα ήταν να είστε εκεί όσο νωρίτερα μπορείτε..

να προτείνω και κάτι ακόμα?

γιατί δεν αλλάζετε ώρα ώστε να παίξετε 2 ώρες?

οι σφαίρες εντωμεταξύ δε φτάνουν ούτε για αστείο!Είδικά για κάποιον που θα την δει counter strike όπως εγώ που έριξα 150 σφαίρες στον πρώτο γύρο και ο αδερφός μου 50..  ::   ::  

άντε να ψήσω και εγώ τον kats να έρθουμε και εμείς!

----------


## andreas

θα φερω και την ασπιδα απο το cs  ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

nuke απ οτι ειδα σε κατι fotos απ την σελιδα εχουν φωτα (ελπιζω να δουλευουν) και για την ενημερωση οπως ειπα και ποιο πριν καλο θα ηταν να ειμαστε εκι κανα 30λεπτο ποιο πριν για να μας κανουν την ενημερωση και να ξεκινησουμε 14:00 ακριβως το παιχνιδι 


Για τους κολημενους με το cs θα εχει και ασυρματους  ::   ::   ::  

nuke ψησε τον kats και ελατε  ::   ::   ::  (ααα ξεχασα να σας πω μην φερει κανεις laptop για scan και μην τοιχον βαλει κανεις cheats χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )


Ακομα αν μπορει καποιος ας φερει καμοια ψηφιακη να βγαλουμε καμοια φωτογραφια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

θα έρθω και εγώ τελικά με τον laGman, σε ρόλο φωτογράφου-καμεραμάν!

εννοείτε ότι όλα τα ντοκουμέντα θα ανέβουν σε torrent..  :: 


edit: αυτό το είδε κανείς?συμφέρει αλλά υπάρχει στο πεδίο?


http://www.risk-group.com/paintball/paintball_14.html

----------


## POSEIDON

nuke το ειχα δει αυτο το πακετο 
ελπιζω αυριο να το εχουν διαθεσημο ακομα ελπιζω οτι τις foto με καποιο τροπο θα τις παρουν και τα παιδια που προσωρινα ειναι εκτος A.W.M.N.

Σας γραφω τι γραφει ακριβως το διαφιμιστικο για να ερθετε 

Μπορειτε να ελθετε μεσω Αττικης οδου , οπου με κατευθυνση προς την Ελευσηνα , βγαινετε στη εξοδο 1 (ενα) και απο εκει δεξια προς Μανδρα Αττικης , ή μεσω της λεωφορου Αθηνων - Εθνικης οδου Αθηνων Κορινθου οπου πριν απ τα διοδια της Ελευσινας βγαινετε στη εξοδο με ενδειξη ''Μανδρα'' και απο εκει παλι δεξια προς την Μανδρα Αττικης


Υπενθυμιζω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε εκι κανα 30λεπτο ποιο πριν

----------


## andreas

εμεις τελικα θα ειαμστε 5 (αντι για 4)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Ελα να ετοιμαζουμε τους σακους σιγα σιγα , για να ημαστε 13:30 στην πιστα


Σηεμρα κλεινω 1 χρονο A.W.M.N. και θα το γιορτασω ιχαχαααααααααχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

> μεσω της λεωφορου Αθηνων - Εθνικης οδου Αθηνων Κορινθου οπου πριν απ τα διοδια της Ελευσινας βγαινετε στη εξοδο με ενδειξη ''Μανδρα'' και απο εκει παλι δεξια προς την Μανδρα Αττικης


οκ

και από κει και μετά?????

φάγαμε 1.30 ώρα να ψάχνουμε ρωτώντας όποιον βρίσκαμε στον δρόμο για το πεδίο αλλά @@.. ούτε καν ξέρανε ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην περιοχή..

Η πιο θεϊκή απάντηση που λάβαμε δε ήταν: ποιο γήπεδο είπες?του παναθηναϊκού?

με τα πολλά καταφέραμε και βρήκαμε ένα πεδίο στη περιοχή το οποίο προφανώς ήταν κλειστό..

ε τι να κάνουμε και εμείς .. πήγαμε για kart  ::  

τελοςπάντων ταλαιπωρία για το τίποτα και απίστευτο ξενέρωμα..

τουλάχιστον τα kart πηγαίναν τάπα..  ::  

όσο για το torrent θα ανέβει με λίιιιγο διαφορετικό υλικό όμως
από αγωνιστικά kart και λίγο από εντούρο

next time ..

----------


## POSEIDON

Καλησπερα παιδια μολις γυρησα 
Ηταν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ , ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ τα παιδια που ειρθαν και οσοι δεν ειρθαν δεν ξερουν τι εχασαν 

2 πραγματα ακομα 

1)Περειμενω να πειτε ημερομινια για να ξανα παμε (σε κανα παιδιο που να μην εχει τσιμεντο)
2)Commando περειμενω τις foto και τα video (ααα να μην το ξεχασο την επομενη φορα να θυμασε τα 3 τελεφταια νουμερα για να μη ξανα μπερδευτουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## andreas

τρελα παιδια!!!! περασαμε 4 ωρες τελειες

commando τις φωτος ανεβασε καπου  ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

> μεσω της λεωφορου Αθηνων - Εθνικης οδου Αθηνων Κορινθου οπου πριν απ τα διοδια της Ελευσινας βγαινετε στη εξοδο με ενδειξη ''Μανδρα'' και απο εκει παλι δεξια προς την Μανδρα Αττικης
> 
> 
> οκ
> 
> και από κει και μετά?????
> 
> φάγαμε 1.30 ώρα να ψάχνουμε ρωτώντας όποιον βρίσκαμε στον δρόμο για το πεδίο αλλά @@.. ούτε καν ξέρανε ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην περιοχή..
> 
> ...


μου θυμιζει κατι απο την προηγουμενη φορα, μονο που εμεις το ειχαμε βρει  ::   ::  καποιοι αλλοι παλι..... [poseidon δλδ]

----------


## commando

> τρελα παιδια!!!! περασαμε 4 ωρες τελειες
> 
> commando τις φωτος ανεβασε καπου


ΑΠΑΙΧΤΑ!!οποιος δεν ηρθε εχασε!!Σε λιγο οι φωτο κ τα βιντεο τωρα μπηκα κ πρεπει να φαω...

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια οριστε την επομενη ημερομινια περειμενωωωωωωωωωωωωω
ektokseythra$ ποτε θα πας με τα παιδια του σχολειου σου (αν παιζει να ερθουμε και εμεις)???

----------


## upliftingman20

καλησπέρα και από μένα!! μόλις γύρισα και εγώ..παιδια καλή χρονιά σε όλους, ήταν τέλεια ,να το ξανακανονίσουμε με τον νεο χρονο... commando που στο ftp του styx θα τα βάλεις? ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/ ,μετά σε πια ενότητα? θα φτιάξεις ξεχωριστό ?


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## codeoner

Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω γ@μωτο...ημουν πτωμα απο χθες, κοιμηθηκα στις 7 το πρωι και ξυπνησα οταν με επερνε τηλεφωνο ο POSEIDON που προφανως δεν με ακουγε  ::  
ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι πιο ανετος για να ερθω..καλο θα ηταν να κανονιζουμε καπου να συγγεντρονομαστε και να πηγαινουμε κονβοι ολοι μαζι, για να μη χαθει κανενας!
περιμενω νεα ημερομηνια!α, και περιπου ποσα ξοδεψατε ο καθενας?κανενα 50αρι?παμε στο μεγαλο πευκο την επομενη φορα?

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΦΟΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!!

----------


## POSEIDON

Ετσι παιδια 
Χημα στο κυμα βαλτε μια ημερομινια να ξαναπαμε 
Εμενα με ποροσε τοσο που ψανχω καμοια ερασιτεχνικη ομαδα , ενδιαφερετε κανενασ αλλος? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> περιμενω νεα ημερομηνια!α, και περιπου ποσα ξοδεψατε ο καθενας?κανενα 50αρι?παμε στο μεγαλο πευκο την επομενη φορα?!


ξοδεψαμε 40Ε ο καθενας , 30Ε το κουστουμι + 200 σφαιρες, και τα υπολοιπα 10Ε ειναι επιπελεον 300 σφαιρες ο καθενας

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Παιδια οριστε την επομενη ημερομινια περειμενωωωωωωωωωωωωω
> ektokseythra$ ποτε θα πας με τα παιδια του σχολειου σου (αν παιζει να ερθουμε και εμεις)???


τελικα δεν θα παω.. αν πηγαιναμε θα ερχομασταν μαζι σας  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Πειτε την νεα ημερομινια .......

----------


## commando

Λοιπον οι φωτο ειναι εδω
ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball.zip
Τα videos μαζι με το live στην πιστα(ουτε στρατιωτικος ρεπορτερ δεν παει ετσι)εδω...
ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball1.avi
ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball2.avi
ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball3.avi
απο ιντερνετ
http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00.../paintball.zip
Τη φαση με το Poseidon επρεπε να δειτε που καβατζωσε το οπλο και τις σφαιρες μου!!!(οχι ενταξει εμοιαζαν οι σειριακοι των οπλων μας).
Απο κοκκινιλες πως παει ο στρατος ποιοι θελουν χειρουργειο?

----------


## POSEIDON

Commando ξεχασα να σου πο οτι σου χρωστας 10 χρωματοσφαιρες  ::   ::   ::  

Παιρειμενω και τα video μεσω internet  :: 

Ελεως με εχεις τραβιξει μια foto πολι χαλια 
αμαν εχο φωτοαγαινια  ::   ::

----------


## commando

σα καταδικος εισαι  ::   ::   ::  
απο Ιντερνετ proxy τα βιντεακια ειναι μεγαλα ρε συ δεν κανει να σκισουμε το οζονετ, πρεπει αμα ειναι να τα συμπιεσω κ να τα παρει κανενας που εχει public site η να τα ανεβασουμε rapidshare.....

----------


## POSEIDON

Ρε συ κανε εναν κοπο και στειλτα στο mail μου
[email protected]

----------


## andreas

> Λοιπον οι φωτο ειναι εδω
> ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball.zip
> Τα videos μαζι με το live στην πιστα(ουτε στρατιωτικος ρεπορτερ δεν παει ετσι)εδω...
> ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball1.avi
> ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball2.avi
> ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/paintball3.avi
> απο ιντερνετ
> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00.../paintball.zip
> Τη φαση με το Poseidon επρεπε να δειτε που καβατζωσε το οπλο και τις σφαιρες μου!!!(οχι ενταξει εμοιαζαν οι σειριακοι των οπλων μας).
> Απο κοκκινιλες πως παει ο στρατος ποιοι θελουν χειρουργειο?


Ο ftp δεν δουλευει! ουτε απο firefox, ουτε απο flashfxp!! 
Υπαρχουν πουθενα αλλου?

----------


## commando

εισαι σιγουρος Ανδρεα δεν παραπονεθηκε αλλος κ τωρα το τεσταρα μηπως ειχε traffic και δεν επετρεπε πολλες εισερχομενες συνδεσεις?Ειναι και στο dc++ styx-server>uploads
@poseidon θα τις συμπιεσω αμα ειναι κ θα σου στειλω...

----------


## ektokseythra$

τα ειδα τωρα μολις. αν δεν ειχαμε και ton commandο[ονομα και πραγμα].
αντρεα κανε μια επαννεκινηση καλου κακου  ::  
ερωτισις: μπορουσατε να πατε και στα πλαϊνα κτηρια ή μονο στα τσιμεντενια βουναλακια??
την επομενη φορα παμε καπου με χωματακι [παρνηθα π.χ.] η πιστα ειναι αππλως κλασσεις ανωτερη. ο χωρος και η οργανωση ειναι κλασσεις κατωτερη.{εμενα δεν με πειρξε καθολου παντως}

----------


## commando

> τα ειδα τωρα μολις. αν δεν ειχαμε και ton commandο[ονομα και πραγμα].
> αντρεα κανε μια επαννεκινηση καλου κακου  
> ερωτισις: μπορουσατε να πατε και στα πλαϊνα κτηρια ή μονο στα τσιμεντενια βουναλακια??
> την επομενη φορα παμε καπου με χωματακι [παρνηθα π.χ.] η πιστα ειναι αππλως κλασσεις ανωτερη. ο χωρος και η οργανωση ειναι κλασσεις κατωτερη.{εμενα δεν με πειρξε καθολου παντως}


Mπορουσαμε να παμε γυρω απο τα κτιρια οχι ομως μεσα στο κτιριο η οργανωση ηταν οντως η καλυτερη που εχω δει ειδικα θωρακες δεν εδωσε ποτε κανεις κ επιγονατιδες επισης και τα οπλα πολυ λιγες φορες σε εμπλοκη.
Χωμα για ερπινγκ γυρω απο το κτιριο απλα το τσιμεντο ειναι πιο κουραστικο οντως αλλα εμπειρια καλη...

----------


## andreas

> την επομενη φορα παμε καπου με χωματακι [παρνηθα π.χ.] η πιστα ειναι αππλως κλασσεις ανωτερη. ο χωρος και η οργανωση ειναι κλασσεις κατωτερη.{εμενα δεν με πειρξε καθολου παντως}


Εψαχνα τις πιστες σημερα με τους δικους μου καια ποτι ειδαμε στις αλλες δεν δινανε περιλαιμιο, και αμα σε πετυχει εκει τον ψιλοπινεις.... Μηπως να προτιμησουμε κατι οργανωμενο με καποια σοβαρα μετρα ασφαλειας ?

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ektokseythra$
> 
> την επομενη φορα παμε καπου με χωματακι [παρνηθα π.χ.] η πιστα ειναι αππλως κλασσεις ανωτερη. ο χωρος και η οργανωση ειναι κλασσεις κατωτερη.{εμενα δεν με πειρξε καθολου παντως}
> 
> 
> Εψαχνα τις πιστες σημερα με τους δικους μου καια ποτι ειδαμε στις αλλες δεν δινανε περιλαιμιο, και αμα σε πετυχει εκει τον ψιλοπινεις.... Μηπως να προτιμησουμε κατι οργανωμενο με καποια σοβαρα μετρα ασφαλειας ?


οχι οχι μας ειχαν δωσει ολα τα απαραιτητα και για τον λαιμο και για το προσωπο και για το σωμα!! ο υπευθυνος ηταν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ και πραγματικα τον εννοιαζε για την υγεια μας![και τα παντα ηταν καθαρα αν εχετε αμφιβολειες,φρεσκοπλυμενα]
εννοω οτι δεν ειχε debreifing με projectors κτλ. ενα μικρο ξυλινο σπιτακι ηταν παντως ηταν πολυ καλα. εγω περυσι στην πιστα στα Σπατα ειχα χτυπησει στον λαιμο και με χτυπουσε η μασκα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να συμμαδεψω... εκει δεν μας εδωσαν περιλαιμιο. παντως δεν το θεωρω απαραιτητο αν και ειναι καλο να υπαρχει.

----------


## POSEIDON

Λοιπον παιδια πειτε μια ημερομινια και μια πιστα (οχι αυτη που pηγαμε ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ) καποια αλλη που ωμος να εχει πληρη πρωστατευτηκο εξοπλισμο οπως εκι που πηγαμε 

Ξαναρωταω , ξερει κανεις καμοια ερασιτεχνικη ομαδα paintball που να ψαχνει ατομα?

----------


## andreas

[quote=ektokseythra$]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "ektokseythra$":d407a
> 
> την επομενη φορα παμε καπου με χωματακι [παρνηθα π.χ.] η πιστα ειναι αππλως κλασσεις ανωτερη. ο χωρος και η οργανωση ειναι κλασσεις κατωτερη.{εμενα δεν με πειρξε καθολου παντως}
> 
> 
> Εψαχνα τις πιστες σημερα με τους δικους μου καια ποτι ειδαμε στις αλλες δεν δινανε περιλαιμιο, και αμα σε πετυχει εκει τον ψιλοπινεις.... Μηπως να προτιμησουμε κατι οργανωμενο με καποια σοβαρα μετρα ασφαλειας ?


οχι οχι μας ειχαν δωσει ολα τα απαραιτητα και για τον λαιμο και για το προσωπο και για το σωμα!! ο υπευθυνος ηταν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ και πραγματικα τον εννοιαζε για την υγεια μας![και τα παντα ηταν καθαρα αν εχετε αμφιβολειες,φρεσκοπλυμενα]
εννοω οτι δεν ειχε debreifing με projectors κτλ. ενα μικρο ξυλινο σπιτακι ηταν παντως ηταν πολυ καλα. εγω περυσι στην πιστα στα Σπατα ειχα χτυπησει στον λαιμο και με χτυπουσε η μασκα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να συμμαδεψω... εκει δεν μας εδωσαν περιλαιμιο. παντως δεν το θεωρω απαραιτητο αν και ειναι καλο να υπαρχει.[/quote:d407a]

Χωρις περιλαιμιο δεν παω πουθενα!!!! Εφαγα μια στο προσωπο (στο πηγουνι) και γεμισε ολη η μαπα μου χρωμα,μεχρι στο ματι μπηκε. Δεν θελω να φανταστω την περιπτωση να μου πηγαινε στο λαιμο χωρις περιλαιμιο... (αν και με επριλαιμιο ειχε νεα μκρο κενο  ::   ::   ::  )




> Ξαναρωταω , ξερει κανεις καμοια ερασιτεχνικη ομαδα paintball που να ψαχνει ατομα?


Λες να ξεκινησουμε μια???  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Χωρις περιλεμιο δεν παο παω πουθενα πουθενα εδω θα μηνω
το περιλεμιο , η μασκα και ο θωρακας ειναι προστασια και δεν τ αφηνω (οπα κεφιααααα )

Αντρεα αν δεν εχεις αντιριση ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

Παιδια καθηστερειτε την επωμενη ημερομινια και εχω αρχησει να ανησυχω


Αντε και καλη χρονια!!!

----------

